# delta toolmaker grinder spindle adjust



## old cone (Mar 23, 2014)

Reworking my old Delta Toolmaker grinder. Does any one have details as to adjusting spindle. I have .002 endplay and I am using proper oil but after 1/2 hour running the spindle gets hot to the touch. Machine sat for 10 15 years. I have pulled spindle out cleaned and polished spindle and cleaned  bearing and replaced outboard bearing and motor bearings.


----------



## 4GSR (Mar 30, 2014)

What kind of oil are you using to lubricate the spindle?


----------



## pineyfolks (Mar 30, 2014)

I use hydraulic oil in mine. I don't know if that's correct but it just gets warm to the touch after running for a while not hot. I just drained the spindle added the oil and have used it for years. I've never had it apart.


----------



## old cone (Mar 30, 2014)

4gsr said:


> What kind of oil are you using to lubricate the spindle?



  Mobil velocite #6


----------



## 4GSR (Mar 30, 2014)

old cone said:


> Mobil velocite #6



That should work.

Myself, a R & O 46 is what I would use, like pineyfolks said.  The velocite is made for high speed sleeve bearings.  May have to just break it in... Hard to say.  Running hot usually indicates something is tighter than it should be.  Not enough running clearance somewhere.  The spindle should spin freely without binding with the motor belt removed. As for adjustment, that's going to be hard to do with the tapered spindle journal on the front bearing.  May need to take apart and look for high spots in the journals.


----------



## OldMachinist (Mar 31, 2014)

Here's what says in the manual for my Toolmaker about adjusting the spindle.




- - - Updated - - -

Lubrication chart


----------



## old cone (Mar 31, 2014)

OldMachinist said:


> Here's what says in the manual for my Toolmaker about adjusting the spindle.
> 
> View attachment 73399
> 
> ...



   Thank you !!


----------



## Cactus Farmer (Mar 31, 2014)

When my Delta was aquired it came with a can of spindle oil. As it got low I took it to my local petrolium supply and ask what it was. They showed me a 55 gal drum of turbine oil and said "how much do you need?" I thought,is this a trick question? I just came in with a pint can that was full once........I went for it and said a gallon. A new can was aquired and voilla,all the spindle oil I'll ever need. Now here's the good part.
I ask "How much ?" "No charge for such a small amount." Yes,they have all my business now. Life is good!


----------



## old cone (Apr 1, 2014)

Well I bought what Delta recommended so if I have a problem I know it was not the lube oil.


----------

